# Developing a "sweep" in the quads...



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Currently my legs atm are quite thick looking, nicely shaped. But I need to develop a much better sweep in my quads. Any current recommendations?

I was looking at hack squat etc. But I can only do this once in a while at a proper gym, but im stuck at my crappy fitness gym, not much in the way of Leg machines, but anyone help me out here?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

fr0nt squats def0


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers guys, will try this out next leg session. Some reps for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Smith machine squats with feet close together and a little out in front

slightly point your toes inward on leg extensions

feet completely together on leg extensions

normal squats with feet together and 5lb plates under heels


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Smith machine squats with feet close together and a little out in front
> 
> slightly point your toes inward on leg extensions
> 
> ...


The crappy smith in my gym is on a slant, so Even more further out lol I take it.

Thx a lot tho bud. Will give this a try. Do you reckon working Legs twice a week? or this to much?


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Any excercise with feet close together....squats (free or smith machine), front squats, leg press, hack squat. Leg extensions with toes turned inward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> The crappy smith in my gym is on a slant, so Even more further out lol I take it.
> 
> Thx a lot tho bud. Will give this a try. Do you reckon working Legs twice a week? or this to much?


Personally, I have never trained my legs twice a week. Some guys do, but I believe it's probably because they train them half ass. I need at least 6-7 days in between. Try some of the closer stance exercises to work on our sweep. Don't be concerned with going super heavy as it will take a few times to get used to. Moderate weight with good tempo and form....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Personally, I have never trained my legs twice a week. Some guys do, but I believe it's probably because they train them half ass. I need at least 6-7 days in between. Try some of the closer stance exercises to work on our sweep. Don't be concerned with going super heavy as it will take a few times to get used to. Moderate weight with good tempo and form....


Okay mate well i'll give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

what is the sweep? sorry for the ignorance lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

train 1nc a wk. feet close together squat. single leg press or close stance leg press


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

didnt see zeus post lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The whole feet angled slightly out thing has been proven to be a phallacy,it makes a very marginal difference at best,the bottom line is if you are ment to have a huge sweep on your quads you will have one no matter what you do,just like peaky biceps,lat insertions etc etc theres not a lot really you can do about it,its whatever you are genetically predisposed to mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> The whole feet angled slightly out thing has been proven to be a phallacy,it makes a very marginal difference at best,the bottom line is if you are ment to have a huge sweep on your quads you will have one no matter what you do,just like peaky biceps,lat insertions etc etc theres not a lot really you can do about it,its whatever you are genetically predisposed to mate


EXACTLY

I thought in this day and age, most people would be able to see through this bullshit.

You might be able to preferentially target the outer quad head, and how one individual achieves that may well very from the next due to subtle differences in insertion points etc - but if you arent genetically predetermined to have that big round outer thigh sweep that everyone wants, then you aint going to get it.

Bar surgery or implants of course.

Just got to go with what you have, make it as big and awesome as possible, and whatever shape its going to be, is what its going to be.

Or, in simple terms, piss with the cock youve got


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

lunges may help, but the bigger your legs the better


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Right thanks guys. To weeman and RS, I don't know if I can comment as such on my genetics of my Legs, they haven't really reached a full potential, this is why im bringing them up as much as possible and I can assess what im lagging genetically and work harder at it. But totally true in what your saying, you guys have been at bb'ing for a long time, therefore know your physiques inside out. But cheers for input, reps for all  .


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Agreed - a lot of it is due to personal structure. Just carry on hitting the legs from a variety of angles like you've been doing.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

SK-XO said:


> Currently my legs atm are quite thick looking, nicely shaped. But I need to develop a much better sweep in my quads. Any current recommendations?
> 
> I was looking at hack squat etc. But I can only do this once in a while at a proper gym, but im stuck at my crappy fitness gym, not much in the way of Leg machines, but anyone help me out here?


I had same problem a few years ago

Front squats and rear supersets and DB lunges


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Be very careful about altering positions of feet/toes etc as this can change the natural stance/positioning and flow of your tendons and ligaments and therefore put unnatural stress on them when squatting or leg pressing....Result...POP....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

anyone explain to me what sweep is? from reading this im guessing its the lump on the outer quad??


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Quads with good sweep...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Crap quad sweep...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Basically in any front pose where the quads are flexed envisage a line from the outer edge of the knee up to the edge of the hip. Anything that is "outside" this line is gonna get called "sweep".


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

weeman said:


> The whole feet angled slightly out thing has been proven to be a phallacy,it makes a very marginal difference at best,the bottom line is if you are ment to have a huge sweep on your quads you will have one no matter what you do,just like peaky biceps,lat insertions etc etc theres not a lot really you can do about it,its whatever you are genetically predisposed to mate





rs007 said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> I thought in this day and age, most people would be able to see through this bullshit.
> 
> ...





Tinytom said:


> I had same problem a few years ago
> 
> Front squats and rear supersets and DB lunges


need i say anymore....

although front squats are super brill for this....lunges gives my glutes n hams proper sorenss,but least they feel worked!!!


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Crap quad sweep...


I actually like his legs much better than the two above. :ban:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

reps when i recharge wee g, thanks


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with weeman.

A quick search turned this recent review paper up.

Physiotherapy Theory and Practice, 2009, Vol. 25, No. 2, Pages 69-98, Can vastus medialis oblique be preferentially activated? A systematic review of electromyographic studies

Twenty papers reviewing 387 participants were reviewed. These reported principally that altering lower limb joint orientation or the addition of a co-contraction does not preferentially enhance VMO activity over VL. Nonetheless, the evidence-base presented with a number of significant methodological limitations.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

This is the sort of stuff which was rammed down my throat at Uni 15 years ago.

We were made to spend hours trying to manually palpate timimg differences between vastrus lateralis and medialis (outside and inside quad), and then made to feel like idiots if we couldn't - ho ho.

It is, like a lot of theory, guru led. i.e. someone comes up with an idea and the research community spend the next few years trying desperately to prove or disprove it (dependent on their involvement with the theory or other opposing theories).

In one way, it's good to have the gurus, because you need to come up with the ideas to prove or disporve them later. Also if we went on a purely evidence based approach we wouldn't do or try anything interesting.

The bad side is people tend to jump on these theories and they spread like wildfire. Suddenly they become the widely accepted truth.

God knows how many people we've helped with rubbish


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I asked a knowledge box about this the other day, as I feel like I'm not getting much sweep.

They didn't know whether it was genetics but did say that front squats or legs placed

low on a 45degree leg press, plus stance closer together may improve this. In general placing all

the stress on the quads and taking any other muscle out of the equation.

Logically though I expect its largely genetics


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you are also correct. Basically saying hit the quads harder. Therefore front squat over back squat.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

phys sam said:


> I think you are also correct. Basically saying hit the quads harder. Therefore front squat over back squat.


Why I said front squat :whistling:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

:beer:well done


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

front squatted today quads hit hard , blowin out the back of my head tho as the bar sqeezed my wind pipe LOL


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> The whole feet angled slightly out thing has been proven to be a phallacy,it makes a very marginal difference at best,the bottom line is if you are ment to have a huge sweep on your quads you will have one no matter what you do,just like peaky biceps,lat insertions etc etc theres not a lot really you can do about it,its whatever you are genetically predisposed to mate


would have to agree


----------

